# "Bronze" High Pressure Sodium - Flood Lamps



## Vegs (Sep 9, 2007)

All - Fist time poster, long time forum lurker!

Well, I am frustrated and fedup with the B.S. surrounding procuring my own stash. In response, I am going to the green thumb! Shocker...this seems to be the theme at which most introduce themselves, right?

Ok, so I am fittin' on making my own growbox (similiar to the one listed everywhere on the net detailing a 4x4 box). However, I am going to make mine roughly 3 1/2 feet wide by 2 1/2 feet deep and 4 feet high. I am posting the link to the box only to illustrate what kind of design I am working off of. Sorry if this againts form rules, edit the post and delete the link if need be.

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/growbox.html

_Ok, here's my question. Should I buy the High Pressure Sodum lamps listed further below and use them for both the vegitive and flowering cycles of my stash?_

Here's my plan: I am planning on mounting a light on the outside of the box and shining through a piece of glass. This light will also be enclosed in its own box on top of the grow box, but ventilated rather well. My intentions of doing so are not to burn the plants, as well as heat-up the inside of the growbox. I seen some high pressure sodium flood lamps on sale at Home Depot, but I was turned off by the term *"Bronze"* in the title of the product.

*"**Bronze"* High Pressure Sodium Wall Light Fixture"

Here's a link, again delete if this is forbidden SPAM. I only added the link for sake of easy demonstration.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?keyword=bronze+high+pressure+sodium+&onlineStore=true&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&marketID=401&locStoreNum=8125

I am thinking about picking up one of the models listed below.


250W Bronze High Pressure Sodium Wall Light Fixture = 189.54
150W Bronze High Pressure Sodium Wall Light Fixture = 159.49
I can also augment light inside of the growbox with some vertical mounted 65W Fluorescents if need be. But will the 150 or 250W HPS lamps listed above do it for me?

Thanks in advance, the frustrated pothead going green!


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

The b*ronze* is the finish of the outside of the fixture - not the light itself.

Those HPS lights will work great for your grow.


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 11, 2007)

ok got a ? about the hps flood lights saw the same things at lowes not that cheap tho and the biggest watt was 150 but my ? is will a 70 watt work in a closet just got the standard closet not double doors its prob say 4x4x9 but the shelf is about 6 1/2 feet up so i will attach it to there with chains so my ? is will the 70 watt work for budding right now i got cfl's and its is taking so effing long to bud, i am just short on money right now


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 11, 2007)

does anyone got any input?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

For that kind of money, why dont you just buy yourself some
HID grow lights, from places like HTGsupply.com


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 11, 2007)

i would but i dont do internet orders, just dont mess with credit cards either just cash


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

why?? dont be scared... you only growing tomatoes.


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 11, 2007)

dont they have prepaid credit cards? if so where can i get them and how do i put money on them and where can i find some cheap as hell ballasts at


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

actually I think you can buy prepaid credit cards, at the grocery stores
now.  Give that a try..

look at www.htgsupply.com

have fun


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 11, 2007)

werd, itte well idk what i am going to do rigt now and they actually got a 400 watt hps flood light with bulb at homedepot


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

remember, its not just wattage and bulb type.
You need to have the right spectrum..
So make sure its at least a grow light bulb.


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 11, 2007)

ooooooooooooooo well damn just learned something else but i can use the balast just right type of hps?


----------



## Vegs (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't blame you for just paying in cash and in person. I have all intentions of doing just the same. However, there are a few hydroponic shops here in town where I can probably pickup my small stuff like nutrients and grow cubes. But then again, I don't want to buy a light there as not to set-off any alarms. I can always grab a floodlight and tear it apart and use it for my needs.

Ok, see...that was my question, but I wasn't able to spit it out correctly. Drifted off...nah, potheads don't drift. Do we? =)

I was curious how I could tell what kind of spectrum bulb I had, if buying one of said lights? I recently read where one would want a blue light spectrum bulb for better growth. But it that an utmost necessity? I wonder if I can buy an HID lamp, but for get it from a source where it would be a common application like construction or commercial building spaces (work benches etc)?

This is my only hang-up that's stopping me from getting started. All the rest I got planned out and am ready to rock!


----------



## nemesis_1999 (Sep 14, 2007)

Good luck on the light and grow !


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 22, 2007)

hi vegs - i think your best bet is to go to the hydro shop (1 stop) + by the correct bulb/ballast system. grab ferts. + info + u wont regret it, - best bulb (me thinks) 600 hps. i believe its easiest to visit 1 shop + grab everything. its highly unlikeky leo would be sitting outside that specific shop, on that specific time + date when u came in, + even if it was - so what. - what did u do wrong - nuttin. good luc with that man.


----------



## LURD (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello Folks,

     A person has to be careful. There is a light called a low pressure sodium. It is like the high pressure sodium but emits a more yellow light.

     You see them around apartment complexes, stores, and even some schools.

     They arn't quite as bright, and the frequency of the light, reacts with some part of your brain, and makes you feel uncomfortable being there. Thats why they put them there, so you don't haNG AROUND!

      So, the next time you are around some building, and feel uncomfortable, and don't want to be there, look up, and see if the arera is lit by low pressure sodium lamps. You will be suprised how common they are!

Tnx,

LURD


----------

